

Ask YC: Concurrent/multithreading programming books? - brooksbp

I would like to start getting much deeper into multithreading and concurrency issues in programming and would like to know what are good books out there?  I'm not necessarily looking for OS books, but rather, generic software-engineering oriented books on multithreaded programming.<p>Thanks for the feedback!
======
CatDancer
Concurrent Programming in Java by Doug Lea.

(Though do your actual programming in a more powerful language such as
MzScheme if you have any choice).

------
davidw
The Erlang one:-) It's all about concurrency, but doesn't do threads.

